# My old cat has suddenly started soiling and urinating on the carpets!



## phoebe85 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi, any help here would be greatly recieved...

6 months ago we adopted a 12 year old female long-haired cat, who previously lived in stressful conditions with lots of cats and dogs (she was very shy and nervous). 
She likes it a lot here, being the only cat in a peaceful flat, with barely any strangers around. 
However very recently she has started occasionally doing her number 2s on the carpet and today she urinated on the bathroom mat...?! This is totally out of the blue as she's always stuck to her litter tray which we always keep clean for her. We've been racking our brain for a reason, but nothing has changed in the house except the weather has been a bit hotter than usual. She has also started being sick a lot more than usual in the last week or so (once a day at least).
She's an indoor cat here, which is not that different from what she knew at her old home, as she didn't venture outside much out of fear of the other cats and dogs. 
We will take her to the vets if necessary but it would be great to hear from anyone if this rings any bells,
Thanks


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum.I would get her checked over by your vet.Changes in toileting behaviour + vomitting need to be investigated.Cats are by nature very clean animals so this will be upsetting her.Please let us know what your vet says.


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi!
Sounds lie you have an unhappy kitty!
Vomiting once a day on ritual is not good I would have thought?! 
Given her upset tum and using the bath mat as a toilet mat I would take her to the vet to check her out and see what's going on, especially giver that she is 12 and not a youngster anymore.
Out of curiosity, have you changed her food or Nything recently as that could have upset her?
Good luck!


----------



## phoebe85 (Jul 26, 2012)

Wow thanks for the quick responses, yes I think I'l take her to the vet, although strangely since I posted she has done none of the mentioned offences! I do have a feeling it's mental rather than physical but I'l check her out. Time will tell... About the food, actually we did change her food back to a brand we switch back and forth to, so maybe I'l avoid from now on. 
Thanks a lot for your comments


----------

